# Covered a Prince song with my band



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's my rendition (do people still say rendition?) of Little Red Corvette. I edited out the bridge bit and changed up the outro to where it really felt like we (my band) could groove to it live. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Sunny1433 said:


> Here's my rendition (do people still say rendition?) of Little Red Corvette. I edited out the bridge bit and changed up the outro to where it really felt like we (my band) could groove to it live.
> 
> Let me know what you think


I really enjoyed that. For me, your voice is in the pocket for Prince tunes. I enjoyed your arrangement and playing and the band as well. Far be it from me to offer suggestions but if it's okay, can I try a couple? The original's intro started with a nice slow synth chord build before drums kicked in. I always liked that because no matter how many times I hear it, I've thought it added a bit of mystery and antici...pation given the lyrics. I think your intro, sans drums could accomplish that. Would adding some delay to the opening chords and playing with a single strum work, then have drums kick in at the first chorus? I also think you could add a touch of Prince's vibe to your singing as well if you chose. You've got a great voice for it. Cheers.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

leftysg said:


> I really enjoyed that. For me, your voice is in the pocket for Prince tunes. I enjoyed your arrangement and playing and the band as well. Far be it from me to offer suggestions but if it's okay, can I try a couple? The original's intro started with a nice slow synth chord build before drums kicked in. I always liked that because no matter how many times I hear it, I've thought it added a bit of mystery and antici...pation given the lyrics. I think your intro, sans drums could accomplish that. Would adding some delay to the opening chords and playing with a single strum work, then have drums kick in at the first chorus? I also think you could add a touch of Prince's vibe to your singing as well if you chose. You've got a great voice for it. Cheers.


Both of these suggestions are fantastic! Thank you so much for spending the time doing that  Interestingly enough, I actually had a similar start when I covered this song on my recent EP, What's to Come - delayed guitars, volume swells and everything. You can check it out here if you'd like 

We tried giving it a bit more energy to the song live. But yeah, hearing it back now, I definitely want it to build more. I'm gonna do that for next time


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Loved it!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds great


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

starjag said:


> Loved it!


Thank you 😊


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alex said:


> Sounds great


Thanks Alex! 😀


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rocked it!👏🏼


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Rocked it!👏🏼


😀😀😀 Thank you! It was the first time we played this song on stage. Heck it was my first time on a stage with a band in years! So much fun!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Great job! I think you really catch the Prince vibe very well! Awesome rendition! Just a couple of suggestions, and boy am I being nitpicky... but if you're asking, I'm offering:
1) The guitar seemed a bit choked in the solo. It wasn't your playing, I think it was just a lack of sustain. I would add another gain stage there to both add excitement to the part and to let the notes ring out better, with more authority.
2) For the chorus, I find the absolute silence at the end of each "Little Red Corvette" a little much. If I were the drummer, I would let the crash ring out softly there rather than mute it so suddenly.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Great job! I think you really catch the Prince vibe very well! Awesome rendition! Just a couple of suggestions, and boy am I being nitpicky... but if you're asking, I'm offering:
> 1) The guitar seemed a bit choked in the solo. It wasn't your playing, I think it was just a lack of sustain. I would add another gain stage there to both add excitement to the part and to let the notes ring out better, with more authority.
> 2) For the chorus, I find the absolute silence at the end of each "Little Red Corvette" a little much. If I were the drummer, I would let the crash ring out softly there rather than mute it so suddenly.


Thank you! And both of those are awesome suggestions 

1) yeah, I noticed that too. I think I'm at least partially responsible, cause I was choking the guitar a bit. Also, maybe the amp wasn't loud enough, so it wasn't naturally compressing? So yeah, I'm gonna adjust my gain settings on my main overdrive (Snouse Blackbox) and get that sustain. I definitely was a bit disappointed with how it sounded and felt even on stage, so it's something I wanna look into. 

2) I hear ya. It's a great idea to have the crash ring out there to keep the momentum going in the chorus. I'm gonna pass that along to the drummer.

I love the suggestions on this thread!! 

I think I'm gonna post another video from the gig here to invite more critiques. It's so good to hear constructive feedback


----------

